# NY Blues



## Bella Honey (Sep 4, 2011)

Ran into some trouble late in July 2011. I needed a queen and some advice. Luckly NY BLUES was able to help with great advice and an even better queen which is doing great. If anybody ask I'll try to point them in the right direction. Thanks again NY BLUES :applause:


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for your business, I appeciate the feedback from you. I am glad I could help out in a bind.


----------

